# Ganz Hip PAO



## butterfly13 (May 5, 2014)

What code would be appropriate for a hip periacetabular osteotomy procedure? CPT 27146 is described as an osteotomy of iliac, acetabular, or innominate bone. In a PAO the ilium, ischium and pubis bones are involved, which are the bones that make up the innominate (hip) bone. However, I am finding conflicting information on the use of CPT 27299 vs. 27146 for this procedure. 
Any advice and references available would be helpful. 
Thank you.


----------



## acodeabove (Aug 29, 2018)

I have had success billing the 27299 with compare to code of 27146. But I also have had success with 27146 with 4 units (since it's 4 cuts).


----------

